# pool filter sand



## G-Man (Apr 18, 2008)

Picked up 2 bags at my local Leslie's Pool Supply today. It will go in my 70 gallon.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

A buddy of mine used to manage a Leslies and I told him I wanted some sand. He said he would bring some by...

...that evening he pulled in the driveway with his bumper almost dragging the ground. Needless to say I'm very familiar with Leslies brand PFS


----------



## bradvb (Mar 18, 2007)

Not trying to hijack the thread, but I just got 2 50lb bags too, but do you think it will be enough for my 125gal?


----------



## TKC747 (Dec 5, 2008)

just as an aside, how many pounds needed for a standard 55 gallon

Thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Per the article in the Library, to get two inches of substrate, 1 pound of gravel or 2 pounds of sand for every gallon of water.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

DJRansome said:


> Per the article in the Library, to get two inches of substrate, 1 pound of gravel or 2 pounds of sand for every gallon of water.


You cannot accurately calculate lbs of sand or gravel needed "by the gallon"... it has to be "by the square inch"... the calculator on this site calculates by the square inch...

FYI, 1 cubic foot of sand weights 98 lbsâ€¦ easily rounded off to 100 lbsâ€¦ which means a 50 lb bag will put 1â€


----------



## robertw (Aug 6, 2009)

TKC747 said:


> just as an aside, how many pounds needed for a standard 55 gallon
> 
> Thanks


I believe I have around 70-75lbs in my 55g. Some areas have 2-3 inches of sand.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Toby_H said:


> Or 1.25â€


----------



## G-Man (Apr 18, 2008)

Here it is in my tank. I really like this stuff.


----------



## Tinga (Nov 27, 2009)

I bought (2) 45# bags and had enough to lay down 3" of sand in my 55 gallon and 1 1/2 " in a 12 gallon bowfront.

I rinsed the heck outta it, but from my own experience my fish always bred better with the sand.
Husbands tank had gravel and my tank was like  :dancing:


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

i put the entire 50 in my 20 long 

but it is for shellies and i'm hoping for some serious digging


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

G-Man said:


> Here it is in my tank. I really like this stuff.


Looks great Gman


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

Ditto.... Pool Filter Sand has become my substrate of choice. You get the looks and other benefits of sand, but it comes already rinsed (although you still need to rinse it), and is large enough you can actually "gravel vac" it, which means there is much less an issue with it getting sucked up into the filters and causing damage.

I just moved my Angelfish tank from gravel to sand last Monday.


----------



## G-Man (Apr 18, 2008)

I think this is going to my substrate of choice to. Very easy to clean, looks good, and is quite cheap compared to other substrates.


----------



## Cognition (Oct 14, 2009)

Thats why i use it...CHEAP...


----------

